# What inverter to use to power a 100w active PA speaker?



## Peter550 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi guys. 

Which inverter is correct for a Behringer 1000w active PA speaker (https://www.thomann.de/gb/behringer_b112w.htm)  + a 12v 100Ah battery. The speaker power supply requires 110W. Either I will be getting a 300w (https://tinyurl.com/y76dvxu9) or 600w (https://tinyurl.com/y8prdhkz) pure sine inverter? 

My confusion is that the speaker is rated to 100w, but the power supply only goes to 110W. Which one is relevent to the inverter? 

This is for a mobile speaker set up, so I will be powering a laptop, Mixer and the speaker all from a 12V battery. In total the amout of watts only gets to 130-ish, so is it neccessary to get the 600w inverter? 

Additionally, how long would the battery last? 

Thanks in advance! 

PEte


----------



## trypticryptic (Sep 2, 2020)

In my understanding, if the speaker is meant to be plugged into a wall outlet supplying 120v, and the inverter is upconverting from 12v, it needs to have the same output as the wall plug. If it draws 100watts, the inverter would need to be able to sustain a 100watt draw. If its a 2 plug inverter that's 300watt, you need to know if thats constant or maximum. But I would imagine it would be able to drive the powered sub with no  issues as long as the voltage is the same as the intended wall usage. If the power supply just says 110, and not 110/220 then it isn't switching type, and can only be plugged into a 110v output, because a 220v (air conditioner/oven circuit) will pop the internal fuse or start a fire. Although I'm a few months late on the reply, so I'm assuming you've already got it figured out. Sorry, just joined.

I believe 110/120v and 220/240v are pretty much the same respectively, just European voltages standards and US/Canada.



trypticryptic said:


> In my understanding, if the speaker is meant to be plugged into a wall outlet supplying 120v, and the inverter is upconverting from 12v, it needs to have the same output as the wall plug. If it draws 100watts, the inverter would need to be able to sustain a 100watt draw. If its a 2 plug inverter that's 300watt, you need to know if thats constant or maximum. But I would imagine it would be able to drive the powered sub with no  issues as long as the voltage is the same as the intended wall usage. If the power supply just says 110, and not 110/220 then it isn't switching type, and can only be plugged into a 110v output, because a 220v (air conditioner/oven circuit) will pop the internal fuse or start a fire. Although I'm a few months late on the reply, so I'm assuming you've already got it figured out. Sorry, just joined.
> 
> I believe 110/120v and 220/240v are pretty much the same respectively, just European voltages standards and US/Canada.


To clarify, as long is this is an inverter thats upconverting from a 12v to a 110/120v standard wall plug (2 or 3 prong - again Europe or US)


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2020)

1000w is the peak, audio amplifiers have systems built in to absorb peaks.  At the same time, the 110w input rating is also a nominal number, the speaker can spike higher inputs.  The 600w inverter can handle peaks of 1200w, so I'd go with that one. The 300w inverter can only handle peaks of 600w.  The problem with inverters is if you go pass the peak, they can just shut down.  It's best to get one that is over-spec.


----------



## trypticryptic (Sep 3, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> 1000w is the peak, audio amplifiers have systems built in to absorb peaks.  At the same time, the 110w input rating is also a nominal number, the speaker can spike higher inputs.  The 600w inverter can handle peaks of 1200w, so I'd go with that one. The 300w inverter can only handle peaks of 600w.  The problem with inverters is if you go pass the peak, they can just shut down.  It's best to get one that is over-spec.


Thanks for correcting that. Sorry I thought he said 100w sub, but he was actually referring to the Power Supply requirements as 110w and I myself have a 100w Polk powered sub, so I likely had that in my brain bias . I actually thought he was the one with the typo, but I checked the link this time, which is what I should have done initially. lol


----------

